# Quick Tire Question



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a friend that wants 28X12X12 Mudzillas. Will they fit on a 2009 Foreman 500? I told him i'd ask cuz ive only owned Kawi's


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if he is running aftermarket rims, then yes.

btw, i moved this to the Tire/Rim forum


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you, and sry about the misplacement!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no problem bro


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

They will fit but you may have to do some trimming of the plastics in front of the rear tire and the fronts will probably hit the support bracket for the footrest. Nothing a BFH cant fix.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea they fit and need a little trimming, assuming there's not much difference from the 07 foreman to the 09. I had the 28" mudzilla's on my 07 foreman, 12's in the back and 10's in the front. FYI the mudzilla's and the mud b*tchs were the roughest tires I've ever been on, the straight rear axle makes a rough tire worse. They did pull good though.


----------

